# PC to TV



## user12321 (Oct 18, 2010)

Hello Everyone,


I'm looking to play videos from my PC on my TV, and I've been running into some difficulties.


I have a Hitachi 46W500 rear projection tv that I just picked up cheap and a Toshiba L300 Satellite laptop that I'm looking to play videos from. The only output the laptop has is VGA, while the TV has a couple of RGB inputs as well as a few S-Video and a DVI-D in as well. I'm looking for any solution that'll allow me to hook up the laptop to the TV display. I went out and grabbed a VGA - RGB cable with no success and now that I'm looking into a VGA - DVI-D cable things seem to be getting really complicated. Any help with a simple path to follow would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

I think you were on the right track. With either the VGA-to-RGB cable ((EXAMPLE) or the VGA-to-DVI (EXAMPLE) you have to make sure the computer is set to a screen resolution that the TV can handle. One reference says: 1366x768 but your owners manual should list them.


----------

